# Netgear rangemax wireless router problems



## tamjon1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello all, I have been having problems with my wireless router. It is an "N" type. We use three laptops and a desktop in my home (all Dell) and at times the signal strength is excellent, and other times the laptops will not see our secure network but will see unsecured wireless routers two houses away and across the street. There are at least 3-4 unsecure networks in my neighborhood. In my home the furthest distance any laptop is away from the router is about 70-80 feet and they won't see the router yet they pick up signals from down the street. I even tried using "N" wireless adapters to improve signal strength, but once I purchased them ($50 each). I began to get great signal strength and then my wife tried without the adapter and she was still getting good strength. This lasted for about three days and now we can no longer find our signal, but we still see the others. HELP!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## tamjon1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Do I change the channel during the configuration? Thanks for the response.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can change the channel anytime, just access the web based router configuration and browse to the wireless configuration pages.


----------

